# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  بعض انواع  Modem 3G التي تشتغل على جهازRevolution Smart 1

## mohamed73

*بعض انواع* *Modem 3G**التي تشتغل على جهاز**Revolution Smart 1     *

----------


## chafiknani

merci merci merci

----------


## العبادي

merci merci merci

----------

